# High School of the Dead Discussion



## luke_c (Jul 5, 2010)

A mysterious, lethal disease is on the loose worldwide, resulting in a catastrophic death rate of humanity, and the increasing rise of attacks, caused by the living dead.

In Japan, several high school students and a school nurse have banded together to escape Fujimi High School shortly after it was attacked by zombies.
The group now attempts to figure who or what was responsible for this plague, and in the meantime, attempt to survive the present apocalypse.
The story is initially narrated through the eyes of Takashi Komuro, one of the students who had survived in the initial outbreak.[/p]

An adaption of one of my favorite Manga's of all times, definitely needs a watch! Judging from the first episode, I would give it a 10/10, it was brilliant!

A fair few sub groups have taken this up, I would recommend using Commie (Subs are soft-encoded like they should be and are in a nice font like they should be, also very accurate.) Definitely not Horriblesubs, it's a direct rip from Crunchysubs, which is a terrible source, subs are hard-encoded, flaky, rough and are just 'Horrible Subs' in general, not too mention it's inaccurate. Haven't tried CoalGuys yet so can't say anything about them.


----------



## pitman (Jul 6, 2010)

BUY LEGALITY COOL COMIC !

This looks like its gonna be awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love tits like the next guy but it doesn't need to be shoved in my faced every minute.

One of the best parts in the first episode were the two "best friends" scene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The manga is almost back from Hiatus (9th July).


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 6, 2010)

What


----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2010)

Just watched the trailer, i'll pass


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 6, 2010)

Watching it now, hope its good


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Mmm more tits, it's so different from the other anime, they don't have nearly enough huge tits -_-

It looks like all the other ones, I'll pass as well.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 6, 2010)

It starts with the NTR, which is a pretty lame way to start off the anime series and the season.
But I'll watch it anyway since I need something action-y to offset all the other things I'm watching

The only good part of the episode, in my opinion.
Rei is so annoying.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 6, 2010)

Just finished episode 1, its quite good actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel sorry for them though


----------



## Raika (Jul 6, 2010)

I just watched it... Ore wa GUNDAAAAAAAAAM likey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if this happens IRL then we're screwed.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 6, 2010)

people are only finding out about the anime now? i thought the manga got spread around a fair bit after the first few chapters.


----------



## Javacat (Jul 7, 2010)

I was watching the trailer on YouTube and was like "What boobs??!?!?!??!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then it became clear and I was like "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!!!!!!"


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I just watched it... Ore wa GUNDAAAAAAAAAM likey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft, I'm prepared.
I played a lot of Left 4 Dead and RE! 
Mwahahaha.


----------



## viz (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought the first ep was excellent

also i dont mind the tits'n'ass, its so shameless and in your face its almost comical


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm, I hope it doesn't stay this way. I pretty much got the feeling that I watched ep1 again when I saw ep2. Just a lot of the same.


----------



## Raika (Jul 14, 2010)

Watched episode 2... Thought the same as wabsta, but hell yeah, hot chicks fighting zombies? DO WANT, I'll love it all the same. :3
I hope this gets a season 2, cos I doubt it would end well with only 12 episodes. I hope it doesn't end up like Angel Beats. :/


----------



## luke_c (Jul 15, 2010)

I thought episode 2 was interesting, the new characters were pretty good, apart from the over-sized nurse (You know what I mean by over-sized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Sadly there is no uncensored versions airing, shame, I wanted to see the part where she drilled that Zombie in the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will have to wait for the BD-R releases.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 18, 2010)

I liked the manga, but I didn't really enjoy the anime, so far. I suppose it's mostly because I've grown bored of shows that seem to rely on TITS EVERYWHERE to keep your attention.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 18, 2010)

Great Manga... Anime so far is even better. I freely admit to being a sucker for zombies though.


----------



## prowler (Jul 20, 2010)

Watched the first two episodes.
It's alright despite what tuddy said.





			
				tuddy666 said:
			
		

> TITS EVERYWHERE to keep your attention.


Still gunna keep on watching since I want to know what happens at the end >:

*EDIT:* Oh yeah, reason for this post; is the full OP out yet?


----------



## Perseid (Jul 20, 2010)

I watched the first ep and it was very amusing, but I've heard subsequent episodes have been heavily edited, even on 'premium' channels in Japan. I'll wait for someone to sub the DVD/BD versions due in a few months.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 20, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Watched the first two episodes.
> It's alright despite what tuddy said.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say exactly 'heavily' modified it's only slightly really and it was only for two scenes on episode 2. Only thing you don't see is really gory parts which don't exactly add to anything anyway. But yeah, I will re-watch this when the BD-R's come out.


----------



## pitman (Jul 21, 2010)

I wonder how they'll gonna handle the bath scene...


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 22, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Watched the first two episodes.
> It's alright despite what tuddy said.
> 
> 
> ...


It's by no means a _bad_ anime, I've just grown bored of shows that seem to rely on fanservice, even if I do think that violence against the undead is awesome.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 22, 2010)

Grabbin' ep 1, 2 and 3 now. I'm curious. I'll be back with impressions later


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 22, 2010)

Watched episodes 1-3 yesterday, and there's not that much fan service :/ I saw one 'pantie view' and only the nurse have some oversized boobs...


----------



## prowler (Jul 22, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was agreeing with you dude.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 22, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I wonder how they'll gonna handle the bath scene...


----------



## Raika (Jul 22, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I wonder how they'll gonna handle the bath scene...







I rofl'd.
I read the manga, the bath scene was nosebleed worthy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Manga>>>Anime, cos anime censor all the good stuff.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 22, 2010)

Totally epic. I'm probably gonna resist the temptation and just watch the anime before reading the manga.

Oh man, I can't wait for the next episodes! °_°


----------



## Bently (Jul 22, 2010)

At first, this anime didnt seem to interest me.

But man i watched the 3 episodes and they were awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 22, 2010)

love it, nice girls and heavy mutalation xD

damian


----------



## pitman (Jul 23, 2010)

Its so awesome even the zombie girls are giving panty shots !


----------



## mameks (Jul 23, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Its so awesome even the zombie girls are giving panty shots !


This.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 24, 2010)

I just gave up and read the manga. Oh gawd SO MUCH AWESOMENESS.

I can't wait for more of it. The psychological twists in the last chapters are just awesome.

And people dies everywhere. It's awesome.

It freaking has to be some of the BEST manga I've ever read.

If you haven't still done it... Go read it. NOW.


----------



## prowler (Jul 25, 2010)

Spoiler










I'll just leave this here.


----------



## pitman (Jul 25, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Never gets old.


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I just gave up and read the manga. Oh gawd SO MUCH AWESOMENESS.
> 
> I can't wait for more of it. The psychological twists in the last chapters are just awesome.
> 
> ...



I've read it ages ago when the last chapter was still missing.
Not sure if I should continue reading it now or just watch the anime.


----------



## pitman (Jul 25, 2010)

Chapters are coming real slow.
EDIT: Chapters won't come out anymore, it has been licensed by Yen Press. 
Glad I have downloaded everything.

EP 4 EDIT: a recap ?! do they think we are brain dead ? wait...
Nothing really happened, well except "breast massaging action", that guy deserved what he got.


----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2010)

lolrecaps.
lolrapists.

I really didn't think Takashi would shoot him but it's "his girl".

lolromance.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2010)

Ep. 4 wasn't that bad. It was still awesome. lolraepistgotpwnd

I wonder how the bath scene will be done. 

Probably with lots of steam and a little "BUY THE BDs/DVDs FOR UNCENSORED VERSION1!!1one" text under it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I just gave up and read the manga. Oh gawd SO MUCH AWESOMENESS.
> 
> I can't wait for more of it. The psychological twists in the last chapters are just awesome.
> 
> ...




You know, I think I may read the manga instead of watching the anime.


----------



## pitman (Aug 8, 2010)

For any of the manga readers, just so you know next week's episode is the epic bath scene...


----------



## mameks (Aug 8, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> For any of the manga readers, just so you know next week's episode is the epic bath scene...








Got back last night, and downloaded the last 2 eps.(4&5) Still awesome.


----------



## Raika (Aug 8, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> For any of the manga readers, just so you know next week's episode is the epic bath scene...


The anime is definitely gonna fuck up the bath scene somehow... With the censors and all that shit.


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shiny lights everywhere...


----------



## luke_c (Aug 8, 2010)

I was waiting for someone to bump this thread before I started talking about episode 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked it. Especially when they all met up again and worked together to perform them wicked combo moves and take out all the Zombies.


----------



## pitman (Aug 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I was waiting for someone to bump this thread before I started talking about episode 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was awesome, including the zombie-bowling with the bike.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 8, 2010)

I see that Commie stopped doing these after #3. Are the gg subs good?


----------



## prowler (Aug 8, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> I see that Commie stopped doing these after #3. Are the gg subs good?


I never used Commie, I used CoalGuys for the first two episodes (I think it was 2?) then they dropped it so I went onto gg.

gg so far are okay.


----------



## pitman (Aug 8, 2010)

gg is a well know group,I have been watching their subs for a long time, I prefer their subs over anything else, Coalguys is nice but the some times the guy takes too many liberties with the subs.

Anything is better than Commie, HorribleSubs, FuniGuys etc. and their version are much more censored.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 8, 2010)

I also was using CoalGuys as their subs are generally more accurate and more of a direct translation than gg subs are but then of course they dropped it after two episodes so now I just stick to gg, which is still far better than the others such as HorribleSubs etc, I can't live without my OP lyrics!


----------



## pitman (Aug 9, 2010)

EP.6








Censoring was expected but at least it was done tastefully.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

what is this I don't even


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I'll get rid of the first two from Commie then, and replace them with CoalGuys before I start watching.


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> what is this I don't even


guns, tits, zombies, pant/cleaavage-shots,blood, guns, tits, violence, tits.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh and do not forget... tits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any way got to 1 - 6 1/2 All I got to say is wow lol


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 10, 2010)

6 1/2?


----------



## hullo8d (Aug 10, 2010)

I find it stupid that they censor groping now...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 10, 2010)

So are there any groups that have the uncensored ones?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 10, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> 6 1/2?


as in I seen only 1/2 of ep 6 at that time lol


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 10, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> D34DL1N3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought, but I wasn't quite sure if you were off your rocker or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As far as any uncensored versions out there, I don't believe they will exist until a dvd release but I could be wrong.


----------



## mameks (Aug 10, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> So are there any groups that have the uncensored ones?


[gg] fansubs have the groping.


----------



## Raika (Aug 10, 2010)

Censored and uncensored... I didn't know that there were 2 versions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the episode 6 that I watched was most likely uncensored, cos it had... You know, groping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm becoming less perverted, cos I didn't get a boner throughout the episode!!


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2010)

There is no uncensored version airing, that's for the DVD's





			
				gg said:
			
		

> Q) Is your release censored?
> A) Yes. All of the airings of HotD are censored. (Afaik.) We use a channel called AT-X. To my knowledge, AT-X has only censored the gym teacher committing suicide [1] and Saya using Giga Drill Break(er) [2]. (I assume the bathing scene at Rika’s apartment will be full of convenient steam as means to make you buy DVD/BD releases.) AT-X airs HotD first. The next airing is Tokyo MX which is roughly 1.5 days after AT-X. In other words, if a release comes out within 1.5 days after it first airs, the only place it can come from is AT-X. Tokyo MX is also censored, as raws from that station have the gym teacher’s suicide censored as well.


----------



## mameks (Aug 10, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> There is no uncensored version airing, that's for the DVD's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, it is


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 10, 2010)

Will "il"legally get the DVD version subbed or unsubbed! Though i still prefer the manga :3




Spoiler



I cant wait for the mall place where you know... they have to snipe a certain person in the head



Anyone know how i can do a box where it hides and unhides when u click like the + button?


----------



## mameks (Aug 10, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Will "il"legally get the DVD version subbed or unsubbed! Though i still prefer the manga :3
> 
> Do not hover the mouse over if u dont want it to spoil
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## luke_c (Aug 12, 2010)

Xamayon/XLG the only active scanlators and raw uploaders of HSOTD have dropped it after YenPress licensed it for US release


----------



## raulpica (Aug 12, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Xamayon/XLG the only active scanlators and raw uploaders of HSOTD have dropped it after YenPress licensed it for US release


Even the raw guys dropped it? I was hoping that some other group not from US (or with less morals) would pick it up, but if there are no raws, there can't be anyone else to pick it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's really really awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll take ages before getting licensed here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, episodes 05 and 06 by [TMD] are out. Gonna watch them later.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 13, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Xamayon/XLG the only active scanlators and raw uploaders of HSOTD have dropped it after YenPress licensed it for US release



So does this mean we won't get ep.7 on Monday?


----------



## mameks (Aug 13, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, shit...


----------



## prowler (Aug 13, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is talking about the manga.
The anime will keep on being subbed.


----------



## pitman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ep.7 gravity controls went out of order, boobs were flying all over the place but nevertheless:


----------



## mameks (Aug 16, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Ep.7 gravity controls went out of order, boobs were flying all over the place but nevertheless:


epic win


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 16, 2010)

watching the first episode now


----------



## mameks (Aug 16, 2010)

Ummm...are FuniGuys fansubs any good?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Ummm...are FuniGuys fansubs any good?


No, same quality as HorribleSubs, horrible (no pun intended), gg versions at the moment is best been as coalguys dropped it a while back.
[gg]_HIGHSCHOOL_OF_THE_DEAD_-_07_[916B984D]


----------



## pitman (Aug 16, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this, watch gg.

FuniSubs, HorribleSubs, Commie or any Crunchyrol, Funimation and any simulcast fansub group should only be watched if there aren't any other groups or if you don't have the patience to wait, but in HoTD's case gg release it wuite fast so the wait is worth it.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol What anime is this from?


----------



## pitman (Aug 17, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Kodomo no Jikan, never watched it but be warned it has plenty of lolicon in it...


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 17, 2010)

neh, didnt look that good.. might end up watching it if my mate dl's it for me...


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> FuniSubs, HorribleSubs, Commie or any Crunchyrol, Funimation and any simulcast fansub group should only be watched if there aren't any other groups or if you don't have the patience to wait, but in HoTD's case gg release it wuite fast so the wait is worth it.


HorribleSubs are alright with Fairy Tail.

Anyway, downloading episode 7 now.

EDIT: This episode was awesome despite a fuckton of fan service


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2010)

[gg]_HIGHSCHOOL_OF_THE_DEAD_-_08_[49F5974B]

Downloading now


----------



## mameks (Aug 23, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> [gg]_HIGHSCHOOL_OF_THE_DEAD_-_08_[49F5974B]
> 
> Downloading now


+1
*Anticipation*

----------------------------------






 from 14 minutes in, the next 3~ minutes are so epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Her boobs dodged bullets


----------



## Escape (Aug 23, 2010)

Just finished watching episode 8. 
Great anime, I must say.


----------



## pitman (Aug 24, 2010)

My reaction to the Boobtrix:


Spoiler











Madhouse are quite mad eh ?
I seriously love this anime despite how stupid it his, the perfect b-movie anime.

Comparison:


Spoiler













Next week should be still fanservicy 


Spoiler


----------



## wii_go (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah H O T D is one of the best anime now, i've got the five tomes of the manga and saw it post by "Comfun" on Usenext, i'll take the first seven eps and yesterday the number 8 came out so... Big boobs, panties & living dead is all i need for an anime... The boobs of the nurse... wahou never seen so big boobs


----------



## luke_c (Aug 30, 2010)

Just finished watching Episode 9: [gg]_HIGHSCHOOL_OF_THE_DEAD-09_[3A25004C]
Pretty sweet, I had a feeling Saeko would be slightly unstable, but hot damn she is one crazy bitch!


Spoiler: Rant



Apparently they missed out the secks scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so reading the manga now!


----------



## prowler (Aug 31, 2010)

Spoiler: Saeko



gets wet off killing zombies


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 31, 2010)

At first I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then I was like


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## raulpica (Aug 31, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat?

What scene are you referring to?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading through the manga seems I was wrong, it only implies they did something, after Saeko and Komuro come out of the little building, Saeko is seen doing up her buttons on her skirt.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 31, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't remember that scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which chapter it was?


----------



## mameks (Sep 1, 2010)

Such epic loltage


----------



## pitman (Sep 1, 2010)

Ep.9 is just...





and of course:


----------



## luke_c (Sep 2, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chapter 17

I just hope some other group will take up scanlating and translating this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My bets on IEatManga


----------



## pitman (Sep 2, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I just hope some other group will take up scanlating and translating this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If something is popular enough, it will definitely be scanlated at some point, unfortunately chapters are coming out irregularly (27 comes this month) and who knows when 28 will be out.

At least there is another manga by the same guy (including sexy busty ladies kicking ass of course) called "Triage X" with 1 volume out already.
Cover:


Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 2, 2010)

YEN PRESS?! AGAIN?!
ASDF 
>_>
/rant
wish  picks it up, though i dont think so... they did already pick reborn straight after  closed.


----------



## pitman (Sep 2, 2010)

Did anyone who watched up until episode 8 saw the movie Piranha ?
Notice anything similar in how the boobs jiggle ?


----------



## Raika (Sep 9, 2010)

Episode 10 was pretty boring. Pretty much no action at all. Also, fuck the censors, dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The last part of episode 10... ARGH.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 9, 2010)

just started watching this.
cool anime! good bloody gory anime are hard to find for me


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Sep 9, 2010)

Episode 10 had only 2 good parts, Rei naked getting lotion from the nurse and the orgy bus.

oh and


----------



## mameks (Sep 9, 2010)

Watching ep10 tomorrow, as i have work to do, and i've only just got internet access today. should probly  get off the nets now then...


----------



## mameks (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, I know this is both a double post, and a bump, but meh.
So...what'd people think of 11...at the end, I was like... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...this is...yeah, anyways. Reasonably good ep, with some lolsworthy scenes.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 14, 2010)

The latest Manga chapter (27) has been scanlated and translated! The group is 'TorpedoTits' wonder who they are refereeing to there, har har.

I am three episodes behind on the Anime aswell which I will catch up on soon


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2010)

[gg]_HIGHSCHOOL_OF_THE_DEAD_-_12_[C80DB9C5]
;-;

Watching it now, supposedly there is a cliffhanger at the end.
Season 2 ahoy.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 20, 2010)

i think they won t make a season 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i am sad now the end was cool i liked it


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2010)

Theres a OVA coming out, that will mostly explain what happened next

Also, anyone know when all these EDs are coming out?
Some of them I like.


----------



## mameks (Sep 20, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> [gg]_HIGHSCHOOL_OF_THE_DEAD_-_12_[C80DB9C5]
> ;-;
> 
> Watching it now, supposedly there is a cliffhanger at the end.
> Season 2 ahoy.


~(^__^)~
Yay, downloading now, watching in 3~hours


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Theres a OVA coming out, that will mostly explain what happened next
> 
> Also, anyone know when all these EDs are coming out?
> Some of them I like.


Still have to watch EP 12, but I actually think that the OVA is gonna follow the manga, which the anime didn't seem to do 



Spoiler



lolnukes



So it should be unrelated.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 27, 2010)

Watching the anime, already on episode 11 o.o I really do hope for a second season, though. Once I finish, I'll read the manga >


----------



## basher11 (Sep 27, 2010)

i think i saw that episode 13 (season 2) was gonna be a OVA.

not sure though :|


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 27, 2010)

I've seen it and well...it's interesting I'll give it that.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 27, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> I've seen it and well...it's interesting I'll give it that.


i totally know what your thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus there's some uncensored versions floating around......



Spoiler


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 27, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm the one i watched from animetake was all uncencored. Didn't even know there was a need for cencor :S


----------



## basher11 (Sep 27, 2010)

edit: i think mine are uncensored too... (not sure, runs to check episode 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 27, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> edit: i think mine are uncensored too... (not sure, runs to check episode 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah be needin' links to that!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 27, 2010)

how do they cencor it?
black boxes?
blurry box?
black dots?
steam/smoke?


----------



## basher11 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol in episode 6 (bath episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
the boobs are censored with soap...... very little soap....


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 27, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> how do they cencor it?
> black boxes?
> blurry box?
> black dots?
> steam/smoke?



I'm pretty sure most of it was this white light that was conveniently over the part they wanted to censor.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 27, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alot of times it is something conveniently placed so that it is censored (towels, people in front, etc.)
Dang, I must see the uncensored versions :nosebleed:


----------



## basher11 (Sep 27, 2010)

here's what i found.



Spoiler



Episode 13:  EXTRA: Action/ Fanservice Teaser



im just rewatching episodes for fun now.


----------



## prowler (Sep 27, 2010)

Highschool of the Dead ED Album - H.O.T.D. [Kurosaki Maon]


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 27, 2010)

i am going to upload them all


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 27, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> i am going to upload them all


can't find the soundtrack collection cd uploaded yet as torrent :S or else i would have uploaded them on youtube allready


----------



## mameks (Sep 27, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Highschool of the Dead ED Album - H.O.T.D. [Kurosaki Maon]


must.download.NAOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

What Song do you need
I Got
i can upload them if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cold bullet blues
Hollow Men
Fuss Fuzz
Return To Destiny
The Eternal Song ( The last one)
Kimi to Taiyou ga Shinda Hi


----------



## basher11 (Sep 30, 2010)

i already uploaded all 12 songs on youtube.

just search up basherGX

or...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cDB716sLLs


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 1, 2010)

Wait, it was only 13 episodes long?! But the manga was so much longer... They didn't even get to 


Spoiler



the awesome police girl who I loved but died


----------



## luke_c (Oct 2, 2010)

Just finished it today, it wasn't too bad and it actually kept closer to the Manga than I originally thought. Scenes at the end make it obvious a second season is coming


Spoiler



Asami's sempai walking 'to her death', if you read the manga you will know what I mean and finishing scene with the gang standing outside the infamous shopping mall.


----------



## Neko (Oct 2, 2010)

Great. A Cliffhanger ending. Otherwise I though the show was pretty great.


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but...
saeko=psycho


----------



## prowler (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm re-watching this as the blurays come out.

I was disappointed at episode 2 when Takagi was drilling into the zombies head because it didn't show anything at all.
Censors made it out like a big deal


----------



## mameks (Oct 10, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I'm re-watching this as the blurays come out.
> 
> I was disappointed at episode 2 when Takagi was drilling into the zombies head because it didn't show anything at all.
> Censors made it out like a big deal


Same. They censored that but not:-


----------

